# creating a city skyline silhouette



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

Got a job to create a city skyline silhouette. Was thinking of something like . 

This will all be done in kind of a 3D effect with multi level drywall. Working with a local artist for all of the painting. I'm pretty pumped about the whole project. Anyone have any ideas for making this better? I've got designs for having the windows made like little shadowboxes and then painted on the inside for a nice depth effect. This is just a picture of something that is close to what is in my head. Will keep pictures posted if people are interested. The wall should be twelve feet high and i've already got a request from the owner for some king kong and airplanes. This is gonna be a wild ride.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds wild...where's it going...House, office, etc?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

this kind of work is the stuff i really enjoy doing, if you need some ideas goto www.trim-tex.com and check out the drywall art link, they have some really nice things in there. you might even find some bead that will work for what you going to be doing. look forward to seeing your progress on this !:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.florescugallery.com/faux.htm
The third row of pics first one. 3D city skyline sculpted and painted. This dude has serious talent.


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

So far we have decided that we will use a faux finish to represent a sunset. I'm thinking of using a red paint for the backround then going over it with an orange oil stain and pushing plastic into it while it dries for a crackle effect. May switch the colors around. There is a six foot soffit that bands the perimiter of the room. The project has been moved to up and around that. 

The project is taking place at an event center.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats super cool. It's not often we get to do something where we get to really showcase our talents. Can't wait to see pics. Show us the whole process.:thumbsup:


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

Got sample colors picked out. Going with yellow paint and a red oil stain over the top to create the sunset effect. Will get to application next week.


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

Finished the project. It took on a few twists and turns along the way but the end result is desireable. I've only got a few junky pictures taken with my phone. i haven't had any professional photos taken just yet. It wound up being somewhat more simple than I had originally intended but i think it is better for it. Went with a couple of 2 X 4s along the bottom and then laid rope lighting behind the whole thing. It is in a room that is dark 90% of the time so it really stands out well. Let's see if i can get these pictures from my phone to somewhere near this text.










we took thumbnail sketches and used a projector to put the image onto sheetrock and then we traced them out.








got the pieces cut out and started hanging them up.








This picture is truly awful. Will need to get a good camera in there to pick up the detail in the dark.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

how did you do your cuts ? I'm assuming that they had to be perfect so how did you do it ?

I think it looks amazing btw 
________
Bubbler Pipe


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

I just used a jab saw to cut them out. The beauty of it is that the lines are NOT perfect and it lends itself to a semi-cartoony feel to it. I'm going to work on getting a nice picture of it finished as looking at the photo i've got posted is somewhat depressing.


----------

